# Rabbit rescue in Surrey



## catloveralicia (Oct 22, 2009)

I would like to foster rabbits for a rescue, and all I need to do now is find a rescue near me. I live in Haslemere, Surrey, which is about 1 hour from London and 30 minutes from Portsmouth. I've emailed Bobtails Rabbit rescue because I thought they were the nearest rescue but their vets is over an hour from my house and if the rabbit had to get to the vet quickly then an hour's drive would be too long for it.
I've had a look on the Rabbit Rehome website for a rescue but I can't find any that are near. Does anyone know of any other rescues near me?


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Cat and Rabbit rescue at Sidlesham near Chichester. Might be too far for you though.


----------



## Sweetheart (Dec 19, 2010)

You should just go to a pound near you, alot of them have buns most are already fix and have all there shots. And if you want to get a bonder pair most of them already have a friend with them.


----------



## catloveralicia (Oct 22, 2009)

I don't think there are any pounds near me, and I'd like to foster a rabbit, I don't know if pounds do this 

I've heard about the Cat and Rabbit rescue and the only problem is where there vet is, I could get to the rescue to pick a rabbit up but if it needed to go to the vet then it would be a long car journey and I don't think that would be good for the rabbit.


----------



## Sweetheart (Dec 19, 2010)

Well if the rabbit has enough food and water and is in a nice box or carryer I think it would be find on a long car ride.


----------



## catloveralicia (Oct 22, 2009)

For check-ups and non-emergency appointments I agree with you, I think it would be fine, but my only worry is if they become ill quickly and I have to get him/her to the vet quickly. Thank you for the help, I've emailed a few of the rescues that are further away to see if they know of any other rescues.


----------



## Sweetheart (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah thats true, if your bun was really ill you'd what to get him/her there asap. I wish you luck on finding a rabbit that could use your love though and hope it happends for you.


----------

